# Rock Star Supernova



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So I know we had a pretty good following here for the INXS version last year, so anyone watch the first of the Supernova version last night? Looks like they'll be following the same format as last year, which is a good thing. Considering who Supernova is (ex members of Crue, GnR & Metallica) I had visions of an hour of contestestants trying to scream out 80's hair metal songs. Right at the beginning though one of the members (Tommy Lee I think) stated that Supernova isn't going to be a metal band but a "dirty rock band". And then the contestants sang the kind of "rock music through the ages" that they did last season w/ INXS. Looks like they've got some really good talent again and hopefully that'll lead to some of the great performances we saw last season. I'll tell last night there were definitely some that showed real promise and i'm already looking foward to hearing more from them. All and all i'll probably end up watching it througout the summer like I did last year. Of course I may not care as much about the end result as I did last year, but the show should be fun to watch in any case.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'm watching. 

I agree, I also don't feel I will care as much about the end result as last year, but maybe they will manage to pique my interest. 


Two questions:
1. Do you think they chose Lithium as one of the songs for this first week because of Marty's popularity with the Nirvana songs? My initial response was HOW DARE THEY??! But I ended up liking it in spite of myself. 

2. Do you think they could possibly already be cutting Lucas out to be the next JD? They sure seemed to "appreciate his honesty". Hmm..... :scratchin Not that I didn't like Lucas, I kinda did, but how are we supposed to know who's "right for the band"?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I watched the show adn thought that the talent this year is as good if not better than last season. The thing that will be different this year vs last season, is that the 3 bottom contestants will not have to sing INXS songs..! Wooo Hooo...!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Laverne said:


> 2. Do you think they could possibly already be cutting Lucas out to be the next JD? They sure seemed to "appreciate his honesty". Hmm..... :scratchin Not that I didn't like Lucas, I kinda did, but how are we supposed to know who's "right for the band"?


I was actually talking to a co-worker today about the show and she mentioned Lucas' "cocky attitude". Of course I responded, remember who had the attitude last season and where he is now!

On a different note here I was kind of disappointed they eliminated ....ummmm was his name Matt??.... just because I thought it showed balls singing Duran Duran and professing his love for that band in front of the x-metal heads of Supernova. :lol: Now if he had only sang the song well. oh well!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I think overall last nights performances were a bit underwhelming. I'm disappointed because I have come to expect a pretty high level of perfomance from this shows performers more often than not. Oh well hopefully the ones that survive will improve from here on out. I also checked out the online "reality show" of Supernova, this week. It's the same show as the "pre-show" they used to run last year on vh-1. The one interesting thing I did notice is that on the internet show they still use INXS' "new sensation" as the theme song.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

"Underwhelming" would be a good word. Although I did find myself liking "Ring of Fire" after expecting to hate it. Meaning that chick is 2 for 2 pleasantly surprising me.  Not sure she is "right for the band" but I do like her.

Overall the show wasn't as good as last week, certainly. And who _IS_ that guy who stole Lyle Lovett's hair??  :lol: I'm not necessarily offended by a couple of his comments, but just thought they coulda been left out.

Oh, well. At least there aren't any that really annoy me this year like that Brandon(?) guy last year with the ponytail. But I kinda miss having the bottom 3 sing songs picked by the band. I realize why they did it last year, they were INXS songs, but I wish they could figure out some selection for the singers to have ready "just in case".

I wondered about that "behind-the-scenes" show. Any word if they'll air it on VH-1 again this year?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

My avatar is my pick... so far I like the womens performance's better... Toby Rand was good last night...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ring of fire was defintiely interesting.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Laverne said:


> Oh, well. At least there aren't any that really annoy me this year like that Brandon(?) guy last year with the ponytail.


I was wrong! That Zayra chick has gotten on my last nerve. Someone please tell me why she didn't go home last night!! :grrr:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

When Zayra sang the same song again I figured she was going to be gonged, but I guess they respected her independence and wanted the guy gone...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

dfergie said:


> When Zayra sang the same song again I figured she was going to be gonged, but I guess they respected her independence and wanted the guy gone...


Well here's what I was thinking about the elimination last night: I think Supernova knows that neither the guy or Zaraya is right for their band so they'll both end up getting eliminated at some point. But for now Zaraya at least makes for entertaining television where the other guy was kind of boring (heck I can't even remember his name off the top of my head at the moment, definitely not a good sign for him! :lol: ) so get rid of the boring guy now and her later. That and Gilby Clark does seem a bit smitten by her so i'm sure that doesn't hurt her cause either.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Overall the show wasn't as good as last week, certainly. And who _IS_ that guy who stole Lyle Lovett's hair??  :lol: I'm not necessarily offended by a couple of his comments, but just thought they coulda been left out.


C'mon, Laverne! Aren't you familiar with Jason Neusted's music (to loosely quote Gilby)? 

So far, so good with this season, I think. I was really worried going into it that these 3 wouldn't be nearly as personable as the INXS guys were, but so far I've been pleasantly surprised. And, I'm really liking how hard they've been with some of their comments so far, because I think they've been right on.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ugh...on paper it must seem like a great idea to put the reality segments online streaming from the website...until the site gets so slammed that they can't be watched without having to spool every 30 seconds...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> C'mon, Laverne! Aren't you familiar with Jason Neusted's music (to loosely quote Gilby)?


From Wikipedia


> Jason Curtis Newsted (born March 4, 1963 in Battle Creek, Michigan) is an American bass guitarist currently a member of Voivod, but is best known as a former member of the metal band Metallica. He currently resides in Walnut Creek, California.
> ......
> In most recent news, Jason Newsted has joined Motley Crue drummer Tommy Lee and former Guns N' Roses guitarist Gilby Clarke to form Supernova, a band that will finalize its member lineup by retaining a lead singer in the competition style reality television show Rock Star. Supernova's first album is to be released just before the new band hits the road in 2007.


Oh, umm... Metallica!  Yeah, I've got some of their music! :grin: Although, I have to say my favorite song of theirs is Whiskey in THE Jar.  Glad to know he was with them when they did that, I have more appreciation for him now. 

But I STILL say he stole Lyle Lovett's hair! :lol:











Mark Lamutt said:


> Ugh...on paper it must seem like a great idea to put the reality segments online streaming from the website...until the site gets so slammed that they can't be watched without having to spool every 30 seconds...


Is it about the same as last year, scenes from the mansion, fighting over songs and going over them with the band, or is it much different?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dfergie said:


> When Zayra sang the same song again I figured she was going to be gonged, but I guess they respected her independence and wanted the guy gone...


I don't think this is the reason at all. She makes for good TV. They basically figure the guy did not have a chance to win given his previous performances. She does not also have a chance to win, but she is good TV. They keep the good TV person and dump the one that did better.

This has happend before with American Idol. There are some people that make for interesting TV and for some reason they get kept while it is clear that the person standing next to them is so much better.

The guy the bumped performance in my opinion was clearly better. Not even close. To top it off, she did not follow their advice and does not take criticism well. In real life she would have gotten the boot, but this is reality TV and she is good for ratings.

This is my take on why they kept here and gave the guy the boot.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Is it about the same as last year, scenes from the mansion, fighting over songs and going over them with the band, or is it much different?


So far, the first 2 reality segments have been exactly like last year - clinic, fight over the songs, work with the house band, fret over song choice. In addition, there's other short video segments each week - week 1 was each person's complete performance at the studio where they had to come up with lyrics on the spot and perform to the song the band was playing when they walked in.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Pretty good performances IMHO.... tonight...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

dfergie said:


> Pretty good performances IMHO.... tonight...


Yep overall I think they brought up the overall performance level to where i'm used to seeing on this show . Of course again I wasn't a fan of Zarya's performance, I kept comparing it in my head to Ty's last season and he did an awesome job of it, but the band actually seemed to like it. We'll see if she ends up in the bottom three again, if that keeps happening the band can't ignore it forever.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I was interrupted a couple of times by weather alerts!  I missed what was said after "White Rabbit", and also part of Dilana's performance.

I generaly don't like most of the girls, particularly Storm (the girl who said "google"), Jenny (Ms. "Lilith Fair" !rolling)and also Dana (the young girl from Altanta). I just think they're maybe a little lame, IMHO. Except for Storm, she just gets on my nerves. I keep wondering when Dana's parents are gonna come up on stage and say "You march on home right now, young lady! You're grounded!!" But I actually want to like Jill (short blond girl) for some reason. :shrug:

I have not heard any other versions of "White Rabbit" other than Jefferson Airplane, so I don't have much to compare to. But I thought that performance by Phil was .... in a word...... _AWESOME!!!_

I WILL be forced to compare any Nirvana songs to Marty, so I thought Josh's "Come As You Are" was a quite boring.

Zayra, Zayra... What can I say about her? I have to say that performance was her best yet. But that's not sayin' much.  Obviously the band liked it a little better, but I think she just doesn't come across very well and they'll have to listen to their fans. She just looks like she belongs in some discotheque in Belgium or something. 

Magni and Toby (foreigners) are all right, I guess. I like Josh (soul guy), but I don't think they feel he's "right for the band". I have to say that Lukas is probably my favorite, but that's my personal opinion. Of course Dilana is my favorite of the females. She's WAY above the rest in so many ways, IMHO.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

After getting caught up last night, I think that Jenny, Dana, Josh and Ryan all belong on American Idol (wasn't surprised at all to see Jenny go), and don't belong here. Magni ripped it up on Tuesday, but I was a little surprised to see him get the encore, as I thought both Phil's White Rabbit, Lukas's Stones song and Dilana's song were out of this world brilliant (same feeling that I had with some of Chris Daughtry's songs on AI this year). I really didn't like Zayra's arrangement of her song, just found it absolutely boring. Toby was boring for the first time. Patricia's Helter Skelter was spot on, Jill's performance was finally worth watching after 3 weeks, and Storm's was OK (although her creepy insane possessed eyes look is starting to wear very thin). 

I really want to hear Josh sing One or Nothing Else Matters, Toby sing Enter Sandman and Dilana sing The Unforgiven...think Lars and the boys would agree to that after the way that Jason left? Or how about Lukas singing Welcome to the Jungle. That would be killer.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Lukas has a look of being Clint Howards son with makeup, tattoos and piercings that I just can't shake... And everytime I heard "Jenny" I channeled "Run Forrest Run" lol...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally I don't get the adam ant want a be. The band is really high on him but for me I don't dig the voice. 

Definitely was a good night. I had two of the bottom three picked out and the the third one did not suprise me. I actually thought the one that should have been booted last week did a much better job. 

Once again the one that should have gone was kept. She is fits like a sore shoe.... True rockers are born to rock and she was not born that way. You can't fake passion and she definitely is doing just that.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Once again the one that should have gone was kept. She is fits like a sore shoe.... True rockers are born to rock and she was not born that way. You can't fake passion and she definitely is doing just that.


But then again the person they eliminated once again was going to be eliminated at some point soon anyway and once again the one they kept was better tv because of her attitude and banter with the band. That and I do think she earned a reprive for at least a week anyway with her very good performance of the Sass Jordan song. Now what I want to know is how the name "Zayra" translates into how they're pronouncing it.......something like Zarieeta or something like that. It reminds of an old Monty Python routine where a man's name is spelled one way but he claims it's pronounced something completely different! :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Totally agree tsmacro.. Definitely some points are given for interesting TV.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I really didn't think Phil would be the one to go tonight. Zayra's act on Tuesday night was so bad, I didn't think she had a chance. And Phil kicked ass with his performance tonight. Oh well, there can be only one, and I think it's either going to be Lukas or Dilana. At this point, I think they're at least one step above everyone else.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I really didn't think Phil would be the one to go tonight. Zayra's act on Tuesday night was so bad, I didn't think she had a chance. And Phil kicked ass with his performance tonight. Oh well, there can be only one, and I think it's either going to be Lukas or Dilana. At this point, I think they're at least one step above everyone else.


Wow is Zayra ever living on borrowed time now! I thought she had gotten to the point where she had been amoung the lowest in votes so many times that the band just wouldn't be able to justify keeping her around. Unless she all the sudden gives an amazing rocked out performance out of the blue you gotta think she's the next to go. But then again I thought she had already used up all her "one last chances" already so what do I know? :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Lukas the guy with the attitude? If so, Personally not my cup of tea. There are people more appealing and with better vocals than that guy. Dilana to me is the most unique and the best. She bring a very unique style. 

Lukas.. (Mr cool). Comes out with a guitar.. Does not use it for 3/4 of the song, and when he does he has to look at it to play it and then only plays it for about 5% of the song. All things others have been knocked for but was again highly praised. Supernova is definitely high on him. Personally I don't put him at the top. 

Dilana is definitely my pick, however, not sure if she is right for those guys. 

Zayra is only kept because she provides entertainment value. Their are a number of other dead wood that are better than here but in terms of entertainment value are zeros. She is on borrowed time for sure but as long as she keeps things interesting she will stay. I do believe her time to depart is near. 

Jill, is also on step from out the door. Telling a group that is trying to do something orginal and fresh that everything has already been done in Rock is basically a kiss of death. She better hope she stays away from the bottom 3 for a few weeks so those guys will forget. 

Well it was a good weak. I also like the bald guys vocals though his stage presence sucks.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I really didn't think Phil would be the one to go tonight. Zayra's act on Tuesday night was so bad, I didn't think she had a chance. And Phil kicked ass with his performance tonight. Oh well, there can be only one, and I think it's either going to be Lukas or Dilana. At this point, I think they're at least one step above everyone else.


I totally agree having just watched a 2 hour(-commercials and had to watch Dilana's performance twice) marathon of the last two performances... I liked Zayra's rendition, but she is just not Rock material...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

So, they came right out and admitted they would keep Zayra around for entertainment value. I may quit watching on sheer principal alone! (However, I will admit, last night I could NOT stop laughing through her ENTIRE performance.) Her 15 minutes are up. 



tsmacro said:


> Now what I want to know is how the name "Zayra" translates into how they're pronouncing it.......something like Zarieeta or something like that. It reminds of an old Monty Python routine where a man's name is spelled one way but he claims it's pronounced something completely different!


She's Puerto Rican, of Hispanic origin (or whatever ethnic group you want to call it, but you know what I mean). The (single) 'R' has kind of a short roll to it, but they just can't seem to get it to sound quite right, so it sounds a little like there's a 'T' in there somewhere. (I'm sure TNGTony could be more specific... IF he had any interest in this thread! :lol: ) They're pronouncing it Zah-EE-rah.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

here 15 minutes are not up Laverne if you still are laughing. I did the same thing. There are still people they will dump before because they don't have stage presence. Jill is one that is most likely next to go. Here statement that everything has been done in Rock was the wrong thing to say. 

Well they are butchering her name for sure. 

I am glad to see the Adam Ant want a be to be taken down a notch. He voice just does not do it for me and does not come through the music like a lot of others. 

I think Ryan (Piano guy) had the performance of the night. Also like Storms and Dilanas. Was interesting that Toby was in bottom three. Just did not see that.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well goodbye sweet Dana, you could sing but lets be honest you were too "cute" to front Supernova no matter how hard you tried to learn to sneer and "dirty up" your image. I will say that she did come a long way from where she started though and everyone should look to her as to the right way to get the most out of any opportunity that comes your way.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually.. She should have given American Idol a shot. Wonder if she did. She would have had a better shot there. 

Jill Dodged another bullet, though once again I think she over sang here song. She does have a nice voice until she starts screaming. 

Lucas should have been in the stand up crowd last night and I was suprised to see toby standing. 

Ryan Star stepped it up a notch this week. 

Next week should be interesting.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> ...I think Ryan (Piano guy) had the performance of the night....


Well, you called it! (And I agree.)

I wonder if people started voting for Zayra just to see what she will do next. She'll end up in the top 4 and they'll be saying - "Damn! We shoulda got rid of her when we had the chance!" !rolling That would be sad to see though, if someone a lot more deserving went home before she did. :nono2:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well basically they said what I was thinking why she was saved more than once when she should have gone. She adds entertainment value. Will she be final 4 nope.. Will she be final 6 nope. However, there is still some others that maybe more talented, but clearly will not win that can be disposed of first. 

American Idol usually picks a few people that clearly don't have the talent, but provide some entertainment value... She is weird and provides a good laugh.. My guess is she has 2 to 3 weeks max left.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Halfway through the tuesday episode... so far Dilana... and for me I liked Magni also... Patrice did put on a show, but Tommy Lee was the spotlight...(btw already saw the eviction episode)


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Storm Large and the late Dana put on good performances also Imho... ( watching on 72" screen from CBS HD downrezzed, but good audio)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok last nights show, definitely the best show of the season! I don't think there was a single bad performance, there were a couple that were just "good" but most were either in the very good to great range! It's going to be hard to tell someone that they deserve to go home after last night, we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would agree tsmacro. Ryan to me has really stepped up his game. Storm I thought did not sing "We are the Champions" that well in my opinion, but it is very hard to sing a freddie song. I really wish one of the guys would have tried and tackle it. 

my bottom three would be. 

Jill
Zayra 
The girl with the guitar. 

I could also see the guy that played with Tommy being in the bottom 3 also. 


Some very good performances. Would have to say though Magna would be the perfomance of the night. To me his voice is one of the best on the show. 

Thought Lucas did better last night.. I still don't personally think is vocal is all that great. 

With everyone stepping it up a notch. You might see Zayra take a walk this week. I am sure you will be happy Laverne.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> With everyone stepping it up a notch. You might see Zayra take a walk this week. I am sure you will be happy Laverne.


_Hell_, yeah! :grin:



Ron said:


> Storm I thought did not sing "We are the Champions" that well in my opinion, but it is very hard to sing a freddie song. I really wish one of the guys would have tried and tackle it.


Well, it wasn't _great_, and I don't like Storm that well, but at least she didn't butcher it like my boy JD did last year! :nono2:

I still can't quite decide what to make of Ryan's performance. I wanted to like it, but it was almost too creepy!

Ron, I'd have to agree with your picks for the bottom three. When Tommy Lee asked to play with Josh, he shoulda lost the guitar. It just became a weight around his neck.

I still think Lukas is just as cute as the dickens.  (What _are_ dickens anyway?  ) But I can't help but be reminded just a little of Mick Jagger when I watch him on stage. :shrug:

Dilana, awesome as always.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Lucas reminds me of Adam Ant.... And terms of voice.... Billy Idol... Keep expecting him to break out in White Wedding. 

Josh is not a good fit and I would not be surprised to see him bottom three.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

My take, I see the final four being Dilana, Lucas, Magni and Toby


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'd go with that (except it's Lukas).


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess the double elimination shouldn't have been a huge surprise, afterall I was just thinking the other day how they still had 10 contestants left and I would be awfully surprised if they planned to air for 10 more weeks! Boy it's gotta really suck though getting the axe when you know everyone else is off to party with the band in Vegas!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I enjoyed all of the performance's also, and I figured Zayera would go, but they need her for more comic relief and she is changing it up... I liked the looks on their face's when Dave chastised them for *not* picking the chance to play with a member of Supernova...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Watching west feed SD.. ( rainfade for HD downrezz feed) ... Ryan Rocked that song...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Dilana blew them all away with her professionalism IMHO...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

By the way i've gotta say that performance by Zayra was awesome last night. They need to let her go ASAP so she can go start her career, because what she did last night is exactly what she should be doing, being the lead singer of Supernova would squander her talent.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> By the way i've gotta say that performance by Zayra was awesome last night. They need to let her go ASAP so she can go start her career, because what she did last night is exactly what she should be doing, being the lead singer of Supernova would squander her talent.


I agree, she did do a great job. She needs to do adult alternative/contemporary music. She is not suited for rock. At least not the style of Supernova.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Does anyone really think she even had a shot at the lead after week one? I think as soon as she ends up in the bottom three again she will be gone. Not a lot of fat left and her stick is getting a bit old. 

however the big bomb last night was the blond girl.. Star? she layed a huge egg on the stage. 

Bottom 3...
Star 
Zayra
Patricia?

I do find it strange that Toby does not seem to draw the vote. He was again in the bottom three at the beginning of the night.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Real interesting that Magni ended up in the bottom three, but Gilby was right on - he's a long ways away from going home. I just don't get Patrice, though. She kills the songs she sings when she's in the bottom three, but her normal weekly performances are just terrible.

But, I don't think any of it matters because I believe we saw Supernova in their final form with Dilana at mic.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah.. I was surprised to see Magni at the bottom 3 also. I think he has one of the top if not the top voices on the show. Really full and Really Rich. Might have been the John Travolta suite that did it.  

Dilana is definitely the front runner and Zayra got the boot as expected. I think actually they could have booted Patrice and that would not have suprised me, but given the fact that Zayra actually was not in the bottom 3 the week before I think they were a bit worried that would happen again and they would have to take someone that actually has a shot out a week sooner. 

Oh.. and I meant Storm instead of Star on my bottom three. Really surprised that they thought she did well. I thought she layed a huge egg this week.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> But, I don't think any of it matters because I believe we saw Supernova in their final form with Dilana at mic.


Yup I agree... Supernova, just posting a link to the attachment (original on another pc) Here


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

His was definitely the best performance last night. That's something to say considering his original was up against some big-time classics that were well-performed as usual. All I could think after watching his performance is that we might've just found this season's "Dirty Vegas" or at the very least this season's "Trees". Ryan really seems to be just getting stronger and stronger, a few weeks ago I wouldn't have considered him a contender, but now look out Dilana and Lukas!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would have to agree. However, I thought the throwing of the guitar right after the suggestion was pretty lame. 

Patrice should be the next to go. As for Lukas. Well they do seem still high on him though the Freddie moves gives me the ebbe jebies (sp??) and based on the look supernova gave it also did not go over well. I personally don't think he is right for the band though the next few weeks should be very interesting. 

At this point still have to say Dilana is the front runner, but over the next few weeks we will see who steps up their game. Ryan definitely has. 

Here is my take on the remaining: 

Partrice - Gone tonight so no need to comment.  
Lukas - Interesting voice. Don't think it is strong enough and he seems bored at times. What is with the back facing the audience does it get uncomfortable? 
Toby - I keep wanting him to really hit one out of the park, but he might have reached his peak. 
Storm - She bombed last week. Came back this week though not sure about here.. The bug eyes are back though and she is entertaining. 
Ryan - Dark horse is a good name. Strong vocals. 
Magni - Best voice control of the remaining. Problem is.. Does he fit the band ?
Dilana - Unique voice and knows who she is and plays to her strengths. Time will tell if the uniques is all we think it is... 

Vocal I would rank: Magni, Ryan, Dilana, Lucas, Toby, Storm, Patrice. 
Stage Presence: Dilana, Storm, Lucas, Ryan, Toby, Storm, Patrice. 
Audience Appeal: Dilana, Toby, Storm, Toby, Lucas, Ryan, Patrice.

If I was to group them into A and B groups. (Two Tiers) 

A - Magni, Dilana, Ryan, Lucas
B - Storm, Patrice, Toby

After they get through Patrice, the rest are very close and if any of them have the ablity to step it up a notch they could win. Personally I think it is still Dilanas to lose, but there are others in the top tier that could win. I think Storm and Toby still have a shot, but they really need take a big leap forward. 

Well that is my take.. I am sure it will be far from reality, but thought I would throw it out anyway.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ron, I agree 100% with everything you said.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No surprises last night, although Tommy certainly looked pained to have to axe Patrice. 

Actually, not entirely true. I was a little surprised that the band didn't lay into Dilana for her complete idiocy, just letting Dave do it. 

And Magni's rendition of Fire was awesome!


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have noticed lately the band has layed into people less and less and let dave do it more. Why is that?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, my guess is that the numbers for Dilana was creating too big of a spread and it was time to throw a wrench into the Dilana bus and try and level the playing field. I noticed that most of those segments included were mainly of her Lucas and Ryan with her baggin on both of them. Most of the other contestents were not shown. Why? Well to through doubt towards Dilana. 

They threw out a line and she bit.. Made for good TV and also I think successful narrowed the margin between her and the remaining singers. She definitely has some baggage and it was shown last night. 

I agree Magni's rendition of Fire was excellent. I think his vocals is his strong point and his stage presence has improved. I felt toby also did well on both songs he sang. His big problem for me is that I still don't think he has hit the home run (Like Ryan did with his Piano number and his original) and he seems uncomfortable on stage. 

Still not a lucas fan but based on the clips last night he did handle the media better than Ryan and Dilana. But, I still get the impression he is not passionate enough compared to some of the others I have seen. The "I am too cool" approach rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Plus I am with jason on the fact that I hate what lucas does with his voice. It erks the crap outa me. I wish he would just sing.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I was kinda surprised they didn't do an encore last night. But I guess they had too much "extra material" from the house this week. Most of which definitely seemed to be aimed at tearing down Dilana. Well to be fair they handed her the rope but she's the one that hung herself with it. I guess maybe they thought Dilana was cruising through this thing too easily so it was time to throw her a curve. It'll definitely be interesting next week to see if this whole debacle lands her in the bottom three for the first time.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Actually just watched... Dilana did not do that bad for the song that she(was stuck with ) had... Magni and Ryan rocked on their songs Imho...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Some pretty good performances last night!

(Don't fall over.) I even liked Storm's rendition of "Bring Me To Life". And I really thought I would hate it cuz 1) I don't like her, 2) she didn't know the song, and 3) I REALLY like that song just the way it is. But I thought she really stepped up. Now, I probably won't like anything else she does, and I also thought Toby upstaged her just a little on background, but I think that was as much the fault of what the cameras wanted the viewers at home to see as much as anything.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

And Dilana just raised the bar for performance on the stage. I mean, that just kicked.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And so did she!  If with here bagging on the other stars, she still is the front runner. People have short memories and will forgive. Can't boot her off after saying that was the best performance in two seasons. I personally think all the remaining singers raised the bar. personally I thought Ryan hit a home run. 

Once again.. I did not find Lukas performance all that great and to me seemed what he has done in previous weeks minus the back to the audience. Vocally I think Ryan, Magni, Dilana, Toby, and Storm all have better vocals. As for Toby wanting it.. I have to agree with Dilana. I don't see the fire. Personally the same goes with Lukas. Just don't see it. 

Bottom three

Storm
Magni
Toby


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'm predicting Storm to go tonight.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That would be my guess also CoriBright unless she does not end up in the bottom 3. We had a power outage last night so I did not get to see who the bottom 3 was when the polls opened. Anyone remember the bottom 3. 

It is getting a lot harder to pick who to go. The top 6 is pretty close.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Shocker! First, Dilana getting hammered by the fans and landing in the bottom 3, and then Ryan getting the axe! I thought for sure Storm was gone tonight...

But I have to say I really, really loved the Supernova song with Lukas singing. That was awesome!


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Shocker! First, Dilana getting hammered by the fans and landing in the bottom 3, and then Ryan getting the axe! I thought for sure Storm was gone tonight...
> 
> But I have to say I really, really loved the Supernova song with Lukas singing. That was awesome!


I agree with what you say. I was surprised that Ryan was axed and not Storm. But I did see Gilby's concern with Ryan climbing on everything during Ryan's performance. I think Supernova's dicision was based on stage presence. And I was surprised Lukas wasn't singing and Dilana was up there trying to save herself. It was great watching Lukas sing the Supernova song this week. I thought he did great.


----------



## brian24740 (May 1, 2005)

Was it just me or am i getting a since from last nights vote that they are going for a female singer? Also did'nt Tommy look like he was unhappy about the vote?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Storm should have gotten the boot thought I thought Ryan yelled the song rather than sang it. He has much better vocals than that and really pushed is voice over the top in my opinion. 

I personally think he got the boot so that they would still have 2 females. As for having a female singer. I have always thought that was what they are hoping for from the show point of view and why a lot of males went first. 

Dilana was a suprise, but given the bashing she took over the week I am not too suprised. When someone is portrayed as mean, the people voting with there phones tend to not throw votes the persons way. If anyone watched the first season of Big Brother, you saw this behavior in action. 

As for Lucas Super Nova song, I was not impressed as you guys but then again I don't find he voice appealing at all. 

I also found it very interesting that Magni was top vote getter. That I would not have thought given the performances. I was way off on the bottom three this week.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I was really surprised with Ryan's reaction - "You guys coulda had me as your lead singer, but I'll go back to my solo career now".... Yeah, now that you've had a lot of national exposure for free! Did he even say thank you?  That makes me think they made the right decision, and that maybe there was more to it than we know.

Not sure how I felt about Lukas and Supernova. I've basically forgotten it. But the one I do still remember is Dilana with them. Maybe it was the lyrics! 
Dilana with Supernova: "Leave the Lights On"

They do seem to be leaning toward a female lead.  But yeah, I'm kinda shocked that Storm didn't go home last night.

But what I can't figure out is this: They said the finale will be in two weeks. But there's 5 still remaining. Does that mean 2 will go home next week? Wasn't there just 3 left in the final week last year? Mig, Marty and JD? Anyone know how they're gonna work that? Somebody help me out with the math and/or programming here.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I think they planned to knock Dilana down a peg or two and it backfired on them(almost knocked her out of the show), and as for Lucas I wasn't impressed at all with his performance with Supernova... Dilana is still the best fit Imho...


----------



## steveschauer (Jun 17, 2006)

I love this show! If only Mark Burnett would join the 21st century and pop for a couple of HD cameras. At least they do a decent job on the sound.

Ryan is very good but in my opinion he knocked himself off by wwwaayyyy overdoing the stage antics. My favorites are Magni and Toby.

Don't forget - the voting is only for fun. The band can hold on to anybody they want til the end. The only way our voting could affect anything is if their three favorites were all in the bottom three and they had to cut one loose.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh my god Toby was awesome tonight. That was freaking incredible. Storm also knocked it out of the park. I liked Magni quite a bit, found Dilana forgettable (with the unfortunate jumping around the stage injury) and really didn't like what Lukas did. 

I just don't get Dilana...this was hers to lose, and by gum, she's doing it.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Toby and Magni were very good. I thought Lukas did ok. Sorry, didn't like Storm. Thought she didn't do to well on the Bowie song and her song didn't like it. Dilana needed more, but her song was so much better than Storm's. I still think it's time for Storm to go. I don't think she is right to front the band.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Oh my god Toby was awesome tonight. That was freaking incredible. Storm also knocked it out of the park. I liked Magni quite a bit, found Dilana forgettable (with the unfortunate jumping around the stage injury) and really didn't like what Lukas did.
> 
> I just don't get Dilana...this was hers to lose, and by gum, she's doing it.


I am liking toby more and more. last night almost solidified it for me too. His origional was the [email protected]#@


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry Mark.. I thought Storms vocal last night was sub par compared to the rest of the contestants. I thought she over sung the song and personally found both here performance forgettable. Also though Magni didn't bring it last night.

I personally think they want Toby for their singer. Actually I think Tommy Lee wants him for himself..  I think Toby did good but personally I have not seen what I would consider an amazing vocal performance from him. Not sure if he can deliver one. I have seen Magni and Ryan and Dilana provide such performances. Based on the previous few weeks, I think Toby is on the top of the list. 

Now on to lucas... Once again I did not get it. They must hear something I don't and must see something I don't. They bag on the guys for not changing it up, expect for lucas. last night was the same old head shake that I have seen for the last few weeks. 

Finally Dilana. One thing she showed last night was that she has the vocals to sing both a hard rock song and a wonderful sound for a slow rock ballad. Tearing a calf muscle (If that is really what it is) is not a good thing and will really hamper her. I personally liked here two songs and thought she really did a great. Definitely brings more to the table than lucas. 

Which brings me to my final point... I have said it from day one that a male will lead this band. Hope I am proven wrong because I still think Dilana is the best of the final group. 

From the last 3 weeks shows, it has become obvious to me that is where they are going with this. Dilana sure is helping them, but basically it has been one rock (pun intended) after another. Example: they bag on Dilana big time for her lyrics, but with Lucas they make mention he comes with one lyric one chorus and knows he will get by. Different spin to me and if you were not listen carefully you would have missed it. Heck, the guy mentioned it again after her performance though with Lucas it was all "We love you man". 

Ok.... Here is my take... Perhaps reading too much into this ... But this popped into my head last night. Basically things were rolling and then suddenly the realized that Dilana was so far head that they could not pick a guy and actually show crediability to the show so they needed to drop Diliana down a notch. That started 3 weeks ago, and continued last night. 

Dilana sure has not helped the situation and looks like bad luck has jumped in with an injury, but basically I think some spinning is being down on the other end of the equation also. Maybe it is just me reading more into it... But basically the 180 degree turns just seems a bit coincidental and very convenient based on how I thought the show would turn out. 

Should be interested tonight. My guess is there is a strong chance Dilana will go living Storm as the last female and she does not have a chance in H*LL of fronting the band.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Toby definitely kicked some a**. Went for a bathroom break so didn't see Lukas, didn't like what Dilana did, Storm..... OK, especially the first one with Dave accompanying on guitar, Magni... ditto but didn't think he stood out like he has done in some weeks.

So I'm thinking Dilana will exit tonight.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> Toby definitely kicked some a**. Went for a bathroom break so didn't see Lukas, didn't like what Dilana did, Storm..... OK, especially the first one with Dave accompanying on guitar, Magni... ditto but didn't think he stood out like he has done in some weeks.
> 
> So I'm thinking Dilana will exit tonight.


You sure didn't miss much missing Lukas. His voice just pisses me off. Its not natural and doesn't sound good to me as it sounds forced. Kind of like axle rose but not good. :lol:


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

benjaminmarle said:


> My take, I see the final four being Dilana, Lukas, Magni and Toby


Looks like I was right:hurah:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Dilana has been a little flat the since they brought her down a peg or 3, but I still enjoyed her performance with Supernova better than any who have followed... Lukas I don't get at all, last night was the first time I liked Storms songs and Magni who I like just seemed like he was there last night...


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Toby gets the encore!!! WOOT!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The bad leg really is taken away from Dilana's performance. I am glad to see they kept here and dumped Storm. Was the right move for sure. 

As for Lucas original. Did we really have to hear it twice... Hated it the first time and hated it the second. Sounded like something from Spinal Tap. 

If that is a sample of his best lyrics... well they should not have been dogging on Dilana for not being orgininal... Talk about repetition.. Yikes....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Agreed about Lukas' repeat performance. It's just a lousy song. 

However, Toby's song now...that's a guaranteed hit if Supernova picks him and records it. Can they walk away from the guaranteed payday? No doubt in my mind that "Throwin' It All Away" would surpass what "Pretty Vegas" did, no problem.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I kind of think they gave Toby the car as a kind of consolation prize... I rewatched Magni with Supernova and liked it better the second time around, but I still like Dilana and Supernova the best... Zayra would have been better with them than Lukas


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm interesting dfergie.. I personally think that supernova has Toby at the top of their list. One thing Toby seems to have the others don't to an extent is female draw... I think the band likes that fact. Still waiting for him to hit a home run. 

I am not sure how bad Dilana's injury is, but if it does not get better for next week it will be hard for her to win. Actually, based on my previous posts and my thoughts, even thought I think the band likes here and thinks she has a lot of talent they will go with a male. Why?? well mainly logistic reasons of going on the road. 

Personal I think she is the best person for the job, but I would be really surprised if she wins. Here is to suprising me. 

Right now... I think it is toby's to loose.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Slightly OT here...but as they were announced to be opening now on the Supernova tour...

If you haven't given a listen to The Panic Channel's CD "(ONe)", you are really missing out. It's really, really good. The Panic Channel is made up of 3 former members of Jane's Addiction (including Dave Navarro) along with a new lead singer. 

I was looking forward to the Supernova concert before last night...now I can't way! February 13th is my date here in Colorado. 14th row right in the center of the floor section...yeah baby!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Personal I think she is the best person for the job, but I would be really surprised if she wins. Here is to suprising me.


I do too, but.. probably the order will be Dilana next, Magni, then a toss up between the leprecan and Toby...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Lukas to me is a cross between adam ant and freddy mercury. Sure stole some of Freddie moves and they just don't look right on him. Maybe that is why I am not a big fan. 

Personally I would be suprised if Toby does not get the nod given the previous weeks. As far as Dilana. Maybe things went the way then went, but personally I think there was more to it than just destiny if you know what I mean. 

Well anyway... Should be an interesting final.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Good Episode tonight... enjoy those who have not seen...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I loved them all tonight, but Dilana blew me away with Roxanne. On the reality segment, Paul said that he really questioned her choices with her arrangement, but for once, I think he was dead wrong. Out of this world. Going to be a tough night tomorrow for them to choose I think.

And, so Ryan Star already has an album out. heh...he was on Dave Navarro's radio show a couple of weeks ago (Spread Radio Live online). Dave pushed him to get out there and record a live CD to get out to the fans ASAP, because they were talking about how no one (with the exception of JD and Marty) have anything out there from last year yet. And here we are 2 weeks later, and Ryan already has his out. Way to go, Ryan! Off to try to find it to give a listen...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

At first when she started I thought aww **** with the Roxanne selection , but it grew on me and then she was like the old (pre-designed by producers Imho bashing episodes)Rocking Dilana with her original. Lukas I just do not like... Toby (oh, oh, oh ) was very good, then Magni Hushed them ... loved his rendition and unlike Tommy Lee liked his original... Hard Choices Tomarrows show. ( go Dilana)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

All 4 singers did good night. Good final show.

Personally I think Dilana hit a home run. She put an orginally touch on roxanne and I have heard a lot of people sing that song bad. Don't recally you sang it this season but if memory serves me, it was un-memorable. One thing that song did was show case how powerful and orginal her voice is. 

She also point an exclamation mark on the fact that her stage presence is so above the other 3. She is one that an audience could watch for two hours. I some how feel the other three would get boring quickly. I was very surprised to see all three of the guys sing back up. What are they thinking.. Dave got it right... She put herself in front of them..... great visual. 

Also, coming into the audience and moving around the whole auditorium... Did two things. Took out the visual of hoping on one leg and showed she can do it just incase some forgot.

I personally thought Toby was a little flat, though do like his orignally. He did try to mix it up a bit on stage with Magni and personally I did not think it worked.

Magni, did good job though nothing in his performance really stood out. I still place his vocals 2nd to Dilanas.

Lukas.. Well same old same old. Same moves same act. Not a lot of mix up. Sorry Dave, but I could not watch him for 2 hours and personally I don't think many audiences could. 

I personally did not like his orginally song fast, and for sure did not like it slow.. thought that was the worst song of the night. Reminded me of "Whats that Line" where the do those funny albums... Songs of the Head Spin... Yikes.

Ok.. Well I still will be very suprised if they go with Dilana because I have always felt they really want a male leading the band, but she did provide a strong argument so lets see what tomorrow bring. 

All in all a great season (Minus the creative editing of the last 3 shows). Yes the show did give her the axe but she did the chopping. One thing I have found with reality shows... You can present a number of different views to the audience in 60 minutes.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I guess I gotta say congrats to Lukas, although I just don't get it. Talk about making your head spin!  The best thing I heard tonight is that they were going to do more auditions and will be doing another show next year!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I guess the rumours flying around for the last couple of weeks were true... to bad.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am a little surprised they did not go with Toby.. I am suprised Lukas got the most votes and would like to see the final vote count. Obviously the ban has been high on him since week one in general. All I have to say.. Is the people that bought tickets enjoy hope you will dig tours of this guy. I know I couldn't. I am not surprised though since I figured it was between him and Toby. I knew those guys could not have a female front them. 

Also figured 2nd place would be asked to front the house band. It was nice of them to offer Dilana some parting gifts, however, I still think she was the best person for the job. 

Well I had no plans on going to the concert and still don't. Enjoy Mark! Be interesting to get your take when you go. Is Lukas voice and presence just not come across as good on camera than it does live. Hmmm maybe you will get another banging out of Head Spin..  

A long time ago. I had the pleasure of seeing Queen Live and "The Who" live. For me. There was no comparison between Freedie Mercury and Roger Daultry in terms of stage presence. Freedie was amasing. Demanded the stage and gave a great Show. Roger on the other hand, ran in place and swang a mike for 1 1/2. 15 minutes into the show, I was bored. That is basically what I see the difference is between Dilana and the 3 final guys. 

Personally for me, bad ending to a excellent season. I think the band made a wrong choice but only time will tell if I am correct. I personally did not like what looked to me like a smear campaign and given the final results... Hmmm I might be right there. 

Well Good thread guys..... Enjoyed it.... No rest now.. On to Survivor and Amazing Race. Cheers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, I'm disappointed with their choice, but I'm willing to take a listen to the album when it comes out to see how Lukas sounds recorded. And I'm still psyched about the show, but I would be just to see the house band and The Panic Channel without the rest of the guys. 

I don't think that there's going to be anything that'll make me like Head Spin, though...


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I would have bought their album with anyone else but lukas as the lead. Too bad because I have much respect for the rest of the members. I couldn't stomach a whole album or a 2 hour show with that guy singing.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Supernova will likely lose the rights to that name... Dilana and the House band will rock and in a year or so when the New band disbands who knows what will happen as I believe Gilby wanted Dilana, Jason wanted Toby or Dilana and Tommy Lee wanted Lukas so we will see... Survivor


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Heard an interview coming in today with Mark Bernett on the name thing. Not sure if they will lose the name. Based on his comments sounds like they did they due deligence on getting the name. They purchased the rights from a Jazz band that had the name for years. 

They have a trademark on the name.... My guess is they will not loose the name. At worst it will have to be referred to as Rockstar Supernova.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Probably my last post until the concert in February, but here's the link to Ryan Star's live album that he recorded last week: http://music.msn.com/album/?album=49572059

It's well worth the $9. I've been listening to it all morning, and am now even more impressed with him than I was when he was on the show. It's about half original, half covers and his original stuff is good. A far cry better than some stupid Head Spin...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Probably my last post until the concert in February, but here's the link to Ryan Star's live album that he recorded last week: http://music.msn.com/album/?album=49572059
> 
> It's well worth the $9. I've been listening to it all morning, and am now even more impressed with him than I was when he was on the show. It's about half original, half covers and his original stuff is good. A far cry better than some stupid Head Spin...


Thanks for the link. I listened to the samples of the songs and it all does sound pretty good to me, i'll probably be investing the $8.91 it costs. Well at the beginning of this season I said I wasn't sure if i'd care about the outcome and boy that ended up being true! :lol: But it was a worthwhile ride even if I didn't much care for it's end. Just being introduced to artists like Ryan, Toby, Magni, Dilana and some of the others made it worth while. Whichever band they get to do next summers version i'll be watching just for the very reason that they seem to find the best talent and get the best performances on TV bar none!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I looked forward to Rock and roll on network TV everyweek...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Just watched the Rockstar Supernova set on CD USA on 101 (new years eve special)... they should have picked Dilana Imho


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Slightly OT here...but as they were announced to be opening now on the Supernova tour...
> 
> If you haven't given a listen to The Panic Channel's CD "(ONe)", you are really missing out. It's really, really good. The Panic Channel is made up of 3 former members of Jane's Addiction (including Dave Navarro) along with a new lead singer.
> 
> I was looking forward to the Supernova concert before last night...now I can't way!  February 13th is my date here in Colorado. 14th row right in the center of the floor section...yeah baby!


Been awhile since September 7th when I picked up my RS:Supernova tickets, and finally the show is upon me tomorrow night. Can't wait to see Panic Channel, and hope to be pleasantly surprised by the RS:S guys as well. I'll let you know!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Would be interested to hear what you think Mark. Hope you enjoy it... Still think they made the wrong choice... 

Be interested after you see the show... Did they?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Alrighty, so here's the rest of the story now, after seeing the boys play it up live. 

Starting with RS: Supernova...unfortunately Jason Newsted is no longer a member of the band (at least the touring version). Last October, he had a freak accident on stage that tore his rotator cuff and bicep muscle. Required immediate surgery, and he's still in recovery. So, Supernova replaced Jason with Johnny Colt from the Black Crowes. Johnny tore it up on the base, but I was really looking forward to seeing Jason on stage again.

Tommy Lee was there in all of his glory, along with a pretty laid back Gilby Clarke and little Lucas with his 15 pounds of eye liner. When Gilby plays the guitar, he looks like he enters a zen state with no one else there except for him and those six strings. I had wondered how Gilby was going to be playing the lead, but sure enough, he definitely had the chops and pulled them out in each of his guitar solos. Pretty impressive. Tommy was Tommy on the drums, and for a couple of songs, he even plunked at the keys of a keyboard as well. 

Their stage was really cool, wrapped in back with an LED loaded black curtain that was programmed to do some pretty intensely cool things. That coupled with an insane amount of strobe lights, video projectors and overhead lighting made the show look really nifty. The sound was really, really loud. The old saying something about “if it’s too loud, you’re too old…” I’m obviously too old, as it was too loud for me. I was glad to have some ear plugs with me, and made good use of them to cut the 150dB down to a manageable 90 or so. I wasted way too much of my hearing at Metallica shows back in the 80s and 90s to give any more of that away. 

So, how was Lucas…it became very apparent to me why Lucas was chosen over Dilana, Toby and Magni. Lucas blends in with the band pretty well, where any of the other 3 would have completely overshadowed them with their talent. Lucas doesn’t have that same level of talent, so that when he’s on stage, he’s not the focus, the band is. But, for what it’s worth, on the couple of songs that Lucas actually sang (rather than his normal screaming voice), he sounded pretty good. Most of the songs, though, he just screamed through from start to finish, and it just didn’t sound good to me at all. They did a couple of covers along with most of the songs from their album. “Personal Jesus?” from Depeche Mode got my wife into the show in a big way, and a really odd choice with “Boys of Summer” from Don Henley. 

So, all in all, I went with very low expectations for Supernova, and those expectations were pretty well justified. They looked very cool, but just didn’t sound very good.

But now the great part of the evening. Toby Rand and his band, Juke Kartel started the show, playing 5 songs for 20 minutes, including “Throwing it All Away”. They sounded really good. 

Then, Dilana and Magni played for 30 minutes. Magni never sang anything solo – he was there to sing backup to Dilana and to play the guitar. And, boy oh boy did they sound good together. Their set was all acoustic, and it was fabulous.

And then The Panic Channel took the stage and played for about 40 minutes. Oh my god, are they amazing. Watching Dave Navarro play was incredible, and they sounded incredible even with the volume cranked up as loud as it was. For their last song, they did a cover of AC-DC’s “Highway to Hell” that blew the roof off the place, and that featured Dilana coming back out and performing. Out of this world.

That was the show, in a nutshell. It’s also now obvious to me why they had to drop the House Band from the tour. The venue here holds about 6500 people. There couldn’t have been more than 1500 people at the show. I thing that a whole lot more tickets would have sold had anyone but Lucas been chosen. But, they made their choice, and now are having to live with it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

So it did not sell out.. WOW... that says a lot... Wonder if some of the Dilana music is on iTunes or from some other source. Would be interesting in here that set. Possible some Panic Channel would be interesting too. Not surprised at your take Mark.. That is about what I expected. Did not find there stuff to appealing on the show..

Thanks for the recap.. Was looking forward to it...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I've caught some links on You tube to Dilanas music... check out the Rockstar thread in the Replay forum at AVS, there is a lot of good info there on RSSN...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I did a little search to try to find any info about a possible new edition of "Rock Star:" for this summer. First of all it was hard to come up with anything, never a good sign right there. The only thing I really stumbled over was the following quote from an interview with Dave Navarro done on March 27th:

Any word on a new season of Rockstar?

No, not yet. I do think that if it does happen, it would probably be in the fall and not the summer... But don't quote me on that. I am not 100% certain.

The above was taken from: http://www.6767.com/

That doesn't sound very hopeful for there being another season either.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

they will put the show out on DVD My Mom loved that show we are moving and we cant take our comcast DVR with us she has all the shows in that


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Archive it to Dvd if you have a recorder... I saved the music clips (lost about half in a HDD crash)and burned a disc with just music, but now wish I had saved more than that...


----------

